# Bolens Dealer Net Price List/Order Form



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

There are 4 pages, official bolens literature dated 9/26/68


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

pg 2 (if it's still fuzzy try refreshing the page)


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

pg 3


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

pg 4


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Hey sixchows, page 2 hurts my eyes.mg:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Sorry guys! That's what happens when I just post and don't bother to look! Let me try that again.


----------

